# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Las lluvias en España se reducirán un 30% a partir de mediados de siglo

## Salut

> *Las lluvias en España se reducirán un 30% a partir de mediados de siglo*
> 
> Hoy han sido presentadas las nuevas proyecciones regionalizadas de cambio climático elaboradas por la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología. Se trata de la segunda fase de actualización de escenarios regionalizados mediante la utilización de nuevos datos procedentes de los modelos globales que constituyen la base del IV Informe de Evaluación del Grupo Intergubernamental de Expertos sobre Cambio Climático (IPCC) aprobado en Valencia en 2007.
> 
> La información que está disponible en la página web de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología presenta gráficas que corresponden a toda España peninsular y a las diecisiete Comunidades Autónomas a escala anual y estacional.
> 
> Las proyecciones o escenarios climáticos regionales constituyen uno de los puntos de partida imprescindibles para valorar los impactos, la vulnerabilidad, y las necesidades futuras de adaptación frente al cambio climático. Todos estos resultados ya realizados en un postproceso de datos del proyecto europeo ESEMBLES confirman los obtenidos previamente.
> 
> *Las proyecciones de temperatura muestran un aumento, siendo más acusado en las máximas*. Esta tendencia es mostrada en todas las proyecciones aunque los valores de la misma varían de unas a otras como consecuencia de las incertidumbres. Para la zona de España Peninsular, el 90% de las proyecciones obtenidas muestran un incremento de la temperatura máxima, para el periodo 2071-2100, entre 3ºC y 6ºC respecto a los valores de referencia (1961-1990), mientras que para la temperatura mínima este incremento está comprendido entre 2ºC y 5ºC. Estos incrementos son ligeramente inferiores en la Comunidad de las Illes Balears, especialmente en los valores máximos, como consecuencia del efecto amortiguador de los océanos.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/07/las-lluvias-...ados-de-siglo/

----------

